# Chicken Tar Tar, Need Help



## petey (Jan 20, 2007)

Just kidding


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 20, 2007)

- man, you know how to get hearts racing, don't you?????


----------



## petey (Jan 20, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> - man, you know how to get hearts racing, don't you?????



Sorry, I couldnt resist!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 20, 2007)

YOU TURKEY!!!!!!!!  wasting my time coming in this thread!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 20, 2007)

You know we have a woodshed where we send people who have been bad - some we have never seen again!


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 20, 2007)

Love you already!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 20, 2007)

What's even worse is that there was an article in The New York Times "Food Section" just a few weeks ago reviewing a NYC Japanese restaurant that was serving "raw chicken" sushi & sashimi.  They claim to obtain their birds from private "safe" sources, & while I don't know how they manage it, the NYC health department has not forbidden them from serving it.

That isn't far removed from "chicken tartare".


----------



## lulu (Jan 20, 2007)

Hilarious! I love it!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 20, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> What's even worse is that there was an article in The New York Times "Food Section" just a few weeks ago reviewing a NYC Japanese restaurant that was serving "raw chicken" sushi & sashimi.  They claim to obtain their birds from private "safe" sources, & while I don't know how they manage it, the NYC health department has not forbidden them from serving it.
> 
> That isn't far removed from "chicken tartare".



We always try something different when at different sushi bars.  One time it was scallops, still "bleathing" as I was told (so sweet and delicious), another time was giant clam - GACK, it was like taking a bite off someone's ear (also cut from the living, VERY ugly creature)!  I just don't think I can bring myself to eat raw chicken............I don't think.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 20, 2007)

I've never tried what one of our local sushi restaurants advertises as "live" scallops, but imagine they'd be good.  Heck, I never have a problem tossing back fresh-shucked clams on the halfshell - why should scallops be any different.

Did the ones you have still have the orange roe attached?  That's something I've always wanted to try but that seems to be impossible to find in the U.S.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 20, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I've never tried what one of our local sushi restaurants advertises as "live" scallops, but imagine they'd be good.  Heck, I never have a problem tossing back fresh-shucked clams on the halfshell - why should scallops be any different.
> 
> Did the ones you have still have the orange roe attached?  That's something I've always wanted to try but that seems to be impossible to find in the U.S.



No orange roe that I recall.  The scallop was sliced very thin and beautifully presented on a bed of spiral-shredded daikon and the taste was so wonderful.  You should really try them.  I wouldn't say I would order them every time - maybe once a year or so as the texture is not my favorite, but, does not even come CLOSE to sea urchin 

sorry petey, we won't hijack your thread anymore.  Petey??????  PETEY???????????  PEEEEETEEEEEEEEY

Dang, another one lost to the woodshed maybe.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh heck - he'll be back.  It was a non-serious joke thread anyway - lol!!!

Scallops are nearly always sold with the roe in Europe, but here they're just considered trash.  They're supposed to be very good though.

I'm not a fan of sea urchin, but I've never had it cooked like I've seen in sushi restaurants around here.  The one & only time I had sea urchin it was raw, & had the consistency & color of raw egg yolk.  Since raw or undercooked eggs are barf city for me, you can imagine my reaction.  Luckily my dining companion at the time was more than willing to take mine off my hands.

Oh well - at least I was willing to TRY it.  My parents never forced us kids to eat anything, but we did have to at least taste/try it.  Then, if we still didn't like it, we could pass it by.


----------



## petey (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh it's ok, you guys can talk about what you like here.. the chicken tar tar was only a joke. I'm waiting for some help at another thread if you guys can be of assistance


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 20, 2007)

You've got us all yakking here - we'll run over there right now.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 20, 2007)

Got me! You funny! Thanks!


----------



## amber (Jan 20, 2007)

OMG, I had all these thoughts before opening this, such as is this person serious? (salmonella came to mind)  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 20, 2007)

Petey - I was going to make some this evening, but the only thing I could find was a big black buzzard on the roof over the road. 
Do you think that would do?


----------



## petey (Jan 20, 2007)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Petey - I was going to make some this evening, but the only thing I could find was a big black buzzard on the roof over the road.
> Do you think that would do?



I wouldnt do buzzard. Buzzard is tough


----------



## Dove (Jan 20, 2007)

*petey..
My woodshed door is always open..there is a special place in the back...........that might be what Kitchenelf was talking about...*


----------



## T-roy (Jan 20, 2007)

If slaughtered properly the insides of a chicken should be as safe as the insides of any other animal. I think most of the bad stuff comes from the handling. 
This doesn't mean I'll be eating raw chicken any time soon.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh good. Dove has another target now.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good one Petey!   My eyes poped open on THAT title.


----------



## Claire (Jan 21, 2007)

I have to laugh.  This one came up when the site wasn't working correctly and I couldn't help but wonder if anyone was silly enough to eat chicken raw!


----------



## Dove (Jan 21, 2007)

Awwww Sush, you know Gamma loves you................


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 22, 2007)

ok, my first thought was "I've never heard of  eating raw chicken", then after you got us, good,  I thought, Hmmm I'm going to tease Petey about his spelling---sorry, Petey, it's the teacher in me.  HaHa!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 22, 2007)

T-roy said:
			
		

> If slaughtered properly the insides of a chicken should be as safe as the insides of any other animal. I think most of the bad stuff comes from the handling.
> This doesn't mean I'll be eating raw chicken any time soon.


 
Actually, T-roy, that's incorrect. Salmonella is sometimes present in the chicken, sometimes in the reporductive tract where it can contaminate eggs. This is why it's important to cook chicken to a minimum temperature.

What I am not sure of is, whether you can be certain of getting uncontaminated chicks and then raise them to stay that way.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jan 22, 2007)

Petey, I've had a look at the link, but a whole load of weird stuff comes up that seems to have nothing to do with food. It's all http architecture blurb, about as tempting as chicken tar tar!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> What I am not sure of is, whether you can be certain of getting uncontaminated chicks and then raise them to stay that way.


 
this should be easy if you keep them away from buckytom


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 22, 2007)

..............................


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 22, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> this should be easy if you keep them away from buckytom


 

Land sakes, mudbug, I'm sure I have now idea what you are referring to.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

geebs and PA Baker!  beware of Uncle Andy...he does not know how to protect your innocent girls.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 22, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> geebs and PA Baker! beware of Uncle Andy...he does not know how to protect your innocent girls.


 

...and I will be teaching my little grandson all the fine points of "how to handle a woman"!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

OK, new DC rule:
No future prom dates among offspring (any generation) of members.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 22, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> OK, new DC rule:
> No future prom dates among offspring (any generation) of members.


 

Darn, there goes the dowry I was negotiating.


----------



## petey (Jan 22, 2007)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Petey, I've had a look at the link, but a whole load of weird stuff comes up that seems to have nothing to do with food. It's all http architecture blurb, about as tempting as chicken tar tar!




What link?


----------



## petey (Aug 2, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> No orange roe that I recall.  The scallop was sliced very thin and beautifully presented on a bed of spiral-shredded daikon and the taste was so wonderful.  You should really try them.  I wouldn't say I would order them every time - maybe once a year or so as the texture is not my favorite, but, does not even come CLOSE to sea urchin
> 
> sorry petey, we won't hijack your thread anymore.  Petey??????  PETEY???????????  PEEEEETEEEEEEEEY
> 
> Dang, another one lost to the woodshed maybe.




Oh wow!

I forgot about this thread


----------



## bettypro (Nov 23, 2008)

*chicken tar tar----oh my...*

oops
etty


----------

